# Emotiva EMC200 VS Audyssey



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a UMC200. Does anybody own both? I am very curious how this UMC200 compares to what i reckon is a industry standard. I really enjoy the UMC200 and use the EMO-Q 2. But how does it compare to other room correction software. 

Should I spend the time to make my own EQ settings. For Home theater what should my EQ setting look like to maximize a BLU-Ray movie. Ie. flat. the bass around 30-80 slightly up?

music guy


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Audyssey is generally the accepted best room correction software. But it depends on the version of Audyssey. Multi EQ XT and XT32 are the best. the lower EQ2 does not filter the sub channel. 

Emotiva's own proprietary EQ is not as good in my opinion but Im sure others will have their own thoughts.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with Tony. Audyssey has had years of experience to "get it right." Don't get me wrong, Emotiva is fine gear - I have their amps in my system. I am just not sure their room correction is as mature as Audyssey.

My suggestion is to get an AVR with Audyssey XT32. The sub channel EQ feature is very effective.


----------

